# 23rd Annual Hold'Em & Hit'Em BBQ Cook-Off



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

23rd Annual Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club BBQ Cook-Off will be held from January 15-17, 2009 at the Houston Farm & Ranch Club on Hwy 6 in the Bear Creek Park area.

This is a large payout BBQ and a great warm up for the HLS&R BBQ on the parking lot. We will have Kids-Que for the young ones and plenty of fun times.

For more info please visit www.hhclub.org for entry information & more.

Let's BBQ!!!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We now have in excess of 95 teams signed up for the HHC BBQ so get registered before we run out of space!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We had a vigorous BBQ meet last nite & we now have 118 teams registered. Come on out and BBQ with us for BIG payouts & big fun. Kids-Que is filling fast as well.


----------

